
How “dongle” jokes got two people fired—and led to DDoS attacks - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/03/how-dongle-jokes-got-two-people-fired-and-led-to-ddos-attacks/
======
sr3d
The most stupid b * tch ever. Seriously. Freedom of speech much? If you're not
comfortable, speak up, and move your *ss to different seat. I'm not sexist,
but I don't want to tolerate crap like this. "Oh you have a potty mouth, let
me snap a photo of your mugshot and post on Twitter". Childish.

------
shurane
Nothing like being politically correct to strangers.

